# UC blockage



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Our ober, Forest, became partially blocked on Thursday. He is the brother to our boy we lost to UC last November. All of our big boys have been on the treatment dose of ammonium chloride every five weeks since then. Luckily, he was getting quite a bit of urine out, but only through much effort and straining. He was moaning and visibly in a lot of pain while doing so when we came home and found him. He was up and eating still, nowhere near the point our other guy was. His last AC dose was 3wks ago and I immediately started him on it again. We tried to get his pizzle exposed without any luck due to being wethered at a few days old (lesson well learned). I did some research and started him on a higher dose, more aggressive treatment of AC and by Saturday he was peeing a normal flow and seems to be back to normal. I canâ€™t even describe how hard this was not knowing of he would progress to the stage our other boy did. 
For now, we are thanking God he is doing well, but I know how this works and I know we will most likely be dealing with this again. Once you know theyâ€™ve formed the stones you know they most likely have more coming. It is so hard having this ugly thing loom over our heads, knowing there is nothing we can do and having no control besides spending thousands of dollars on a partial temporary fix. Can I just say I hate this? We love our boys with all our heart and do not want them to suffer with this.
One thing I have been researching is AC toxicity. I donâ€™t know if he passed the stones on his own, or if it was due to the high amount of AC weâ€™ve been giving him. We havenâ€™t been able to get a stone for analyzing so we donâ€™t really know what type weâ€™re up against or if the AC can really help for the type he may have. I have found a lot of info on the signs of AC toxicity, but nothing that really states what amount can cause it. Obviously, when youâ€™re dealing with losing a goat the risk is worth the alternative. Iâ€™m assuming weâ€™re not giving him anywhere near the amount to be toxic, he was getting 1.5 teaspoons every 12 hours, and will now get 1 teaspoon per day. Iâ€™m thinking of stopping it Tuesday and will be praying he doesnâ€™t have any more blockage.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll say it. This issue pisses me off. This is the future. Why do we have no cure for this kind of simplistic problem. Real problems that happen at the atomic-machinery scale of the cell have cures, but something like this that is simple chemistry and macroscopic in scale has us all living in fear and performing voodoo rituals. Does this cause it? Does that cause it? Something like founder in horses is caused by complexities in the immune system and the inflammation reaction. It kills a lot of horses and I understand why there's no simple cure yet (Though I dont know why evolution ever allowed it in the first place). Bladder stones though, have kicked the ass of science. The future has turned out to be a disappointment. I guess I really do live in a house made of bricks, wood, chalk glued between sheets of paper-- materials not much different than the dark ages. Where's the gleaming metal disk on a thousand foot pole we were supposed to live in? The future kinda stalled and all we get is "smart phones" yet we still have the common cold and cancer and cholesterol. End rant.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Because it's not a common problem to goat farmers. Wethers for meat are processed before it's a problem. So we are about the only ones experiencing this. We've come a long way, but it's still not resolved.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

... I am so happy that it turned out this way and not the other way. But you are right to feel the way you do. For me, I think about it just about everyday with Legion. I have mixed his 3 lbs into his mineral but have also decided to do a once a week treatment of 1.5 teaspoons twice a day. I figure thats got to be safe and hopefully effective. It would be nice to have some solid researched answer and or a correct way but as is typical with goats... nope. Always two sides to every thing about em. I will be praying for long health for your boys as well as everyone else.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

He did great for the last few days, but is having some issues again today. He doesn't appear in any pain or discomfort this time, although you know how these guys hide it. He is standing to pee over and over again. He is getting a good amount out and amost appears to have a normal stream every now and then but just keep standing to pee. No pushing or straining, but doing a lot of dribble here and there. I wonder if I'm so caught up in the UC that I could be overlooking something else, although he had all the signs last week. Could this be something as simple as a UTI or bladder infection? I would think he would have ever if that were the case, but I don't know why else he would keep trying when he's getting a fait amount out. Still really interested in eating and appears well otherwise.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

UTI and or UC are pretty easy for a vet to check. Might be worth it to know?


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, I agree. Today he's doing great and appears good though Will pray he stays this way. Otherwise, will get him in and see what's going on.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Forest is still doing great and hasn't had any problems since last week. I'm thinking if he did pass crystals or stones, it irritated his urethra and that's why he keep standing to pee? Anyway, so happy he's doing good!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

So great to hear!!!


----------

